

Noobindex beta launches/redesign - jfornear
http://www.noobindex.com/blog.php

======
Raphael
I suppose this is for gamers. You might want to make that more clear. Is there
anything unusual that you plan to add that might make it more appealing? Maybe
photo galleries and contests for game screenshots.

What programming language did you use?

Oh, and you might want to take Pownce off the profile editor.

~~~
jfornear
Thanks for checking it out.

It's PHP.

I agree, it does need something to make it more appealing.

I always planned for it to be used as like a Basecamp for MMO guilds and even
casual gamers too, but I decided to withhold management features until after
it picks up a little.

I do need to implement a better photo gallery type thing that would let people
upload more pics.

I am short on ideas on what to do though.

------
maryrosecook
Dump the ads until you get traffic. They're the first thing you see.

~~~
jfornear
Good idea, thanks

------
jfornear
This is just a fun project. There are a ton of things I want to do with it
still, but tell me what you think if you give it a look.

